# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Bird Buddy, smart bird feeder, Ljubljana, Slovenia

## Airicist

mybirdbuddy.com

youtube.com/channel/UCR2NXbiFiXznLWd6aHPUV8g

facebook.com/mybirdbuddy

twitter.com/BirdBuddy_

instagram.com/my.bird.buddy

"Bird Buddy: A Smart Bird Feeder" on Kickstarter

Developer - Tadej Štrok

----------


## Airicist

Bird Buddy (Kickstarter video)

Nov 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smart bird feeder turns bird selfies into collectible game and conservation tool"
The Bird Buddy aims to identify your feathered friends by selfie or song, and connects to an app for a gamelike collecting experience and conservation effort.

by Molly Price
November 19, 2020

----------

